# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  مشکل در ساخت setup بعد از upgrade

## GOLDEN USER

سلام

نمیدونم کسی با این مشکل برخورد کرده یا نه ولی من بعد از ارتقا vb.net2003 به 2005 با این 

مشکل مواجه شدم که دیگه همان پروژه ای که مشکلی نداشت حالا بعد از ساخت setup روی 

کامپیتر های دیگه خطا میده(از کریستال ریپورت هم در برنامه استفاده شده  V10) .آیا من باید 

تغییری در setup بدهم یا فایلی رو باید اضافه کنم ؟ 


ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## Amir Taghavi

چه خطایی میده؟ بعد از نصب، قبل از نصب، موقع اجرای برنامه، موقع نمایش Report ها ...

----------


## GOLDEN USER

موقع اجرای برنامه این خطا رو میده

See the end of this message for details on invoking ]
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.TypeInitializationException: The type initializer for 'KARGHOZINI.Module1' threw an exception. ---> System.TypeInitializationException: The type initializer for 'CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine.ReportDocu  ment' threw an exception. ---> System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'CrystalDecisions.ReportAppServer.CommLayer, Version=10.2.3600.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=692fbea5521e1304' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
File name: 'CrystalDecisions.ReportAppServer.CommLayer, Version=10.2.3600.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=692fbea5521e1304'
   at CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine.ReportDocum  ent..cctor()

WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.
To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.
Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.
To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].

----------

